# Found pigeon - lethargic, injured - please help!



## Happyleaf (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello! We found a pigeon outside today. We took it in and put it in an open box. We gave it a small bowl of water(at least an inch deep), a bowl with wild bird seed, another bowl with a different kind of wild bird seed, and a little caged box with suet in it(yellowy-white sticky seed stuff). I heated a rice sock to put next to it.

It hasn't moved at all, and seems very lethargic. It won't eat or drink(from the bowl). I was able to give it water through an eyedropper, and it seemed very thirsty. It's missing an eye I think, see the last picture. It blinks and opens its beak when I pet it/talk to it. We live in Sacramento, CA. Please advise/help! Thank you so much.

http://imgur.com/a/Sb6om

It's a little wet on its chest from the eyedropper water. It looks a little puffed up I think? But I don't know anything about pigeons. Also, it's poop is wet and looks like regular bird poop.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this creature.

Here are the basic first life supporting steps:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

The bird will need to be hand/force fed if it doesn't eat or is not eating enough on its own-it may be starved, wild bird seed is preferred or pigeon seed.

After basic life is done you can feed the bird by this method: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm *


----------



## Happyleaf (Jul 22, 2014)

I think I covered all the basic steps. I didn't give it pedialyte, but it seems to be drinking fine.

I ran out and got some peas, but it doesn't seem at all interested in eating still. I can't get it to open its beak to put any peas in. I tried putting my fingers on the sides of its beak, but still nothing. How can I get it to eat?

I also took it outside for a good half hour. It looked around a bit, but it did not move at all without me moving it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please keep bird warm and inside, it has no energy to spare, nor desire to fly and cannot stay warm on its own. 

You can put a drop of colloidal or nano silver in the eye.

You will have to pry open the beak gently, but firmly, insert pea on back of tongue allow bird to swallow (close beak) and repeat about 12 to 15 times. Feed only warm peas, drained and defrosted. Thank you.

*


----------



## Happyleaf (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the help! I just wanted to give an update in case you were curious. 

With the help of another person, we were also to feed the pigeon some peas. It looked more active, but still lethargic. Thankfully, I found a wildlife rehabber about an hour away who was willing to take in the pigeon, so hopefully it will have a much better chance with someone qualified.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Always appreciate an update, thank you for taking time helping this bird and for find a rehabber that knows pigeons.*


----------

